# Is TTF inherently more accurate than OTT, or vice versa?



## Brian Mincher

I have owned a couple of the slingshots you get at Wal-Mart or Cabela's over the years, metal frame, surgical tubing, usually a wrist brace cause they make the forks about a million miles away from your hand, and never could hit anything much smaller than a barn with them, which generally caused me to get fed up with them quickly and put them away or give them away.

Watching YouTube videos of great slingshot (or catapult as they seem to call them in Britain) marksmen has me intrigued enough about them again that I'm ordering a new slingshot or two, and will probably build a few as well off the super cool templates I see on this site (thanks so much for posting those everybody!!!) so that I can practice up and hopefully get to where I can hit cans and maybe even rabbits at close distance.

All this leads me up to my question, which is about accuracy, ultimately. I don't know if this is a crazy loaded question or not, as I am very new to serious slingshot shooting, but I find myself wondering as I consider what slingshot(s) to purchase whether there is an inherent advantage of one design over the other with regard to accuracy. The model I purchased from Game Keeper John is a TTF design (don't remember the model name as I type this) as that is what I saw him seem to shoot in the videos I watched where he explained how to aim.

Was I correct to get a TTF?

Thanks in advance guys.

B.


----------



## Brian Mincher

Also just realized that typo. Meant to be OTF rather than OTT.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I shoot both OTT and TTF...started out with OTT...but, my accuracy is more consistent with TTF....however, there are many shooters that use instinctive method and can shoot the testicles off of a mosquito from 20 yards (not sure if they have testicles or not, probably not).
Most people say that because the bands on a TTF go between the forks, the ammo flies straighter than with an OTT frame...
I'm sure so some can explain it better than I can...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

They are both very good . Shoot them both . Then you may develop your own preference or not . You'll be a better shooter experiencing it all . What is best depends on who you ask .


----------



## brucered

I shoot for fun and enjoy both methods. There is something to be said for not being tied to one style of shooting or bands.

Enjoy them all. If you only shoot one style, you're going to miss out on a world of frames.


----------



## Brian Mincher

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm downloading some templates and have several fun projects ahead of me for what was otherwise just an unused chunk of plywood. Will update as I get them rounded into shape. FWIW the first 3 I've downloaded (just based on what struck me as cool looking) happened to be TTF templates, so at least aesthetically that style seems to appeal to me, but the supplies for making them appear to be very cheap, so I'm going to use up this sheet making as many different types as I can, and will mix in some OTFs and maybe even some of the pickle type, tho I'm not quite sure i see the appeal of those at first glance, and just try out all different types, as was mentioned above.

B.


----------



## StretchandEat

Don't forget about making yourself a natural or 10


----------



## brucered

StretchandEat said:


> Don't forget about making yourself a natural or 10


Ha! I think my drawer just hit 10. But I agree, there is something very satisfying about making a frame from nothing.

Time to find a new drawer.


Spoiler


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*It's touted often but the versatile Scout from Simple-shot (40 bux) allows for changing styles back and forth in seconds, as well as their many Ocularis models. They all make for easy experimenting at a very reasonable cost. *


----------



## rockslinger

Like was mentioned, try them all to see what works for you.

In reality it's not the arrow, it's the Indian.


----------



## jazz

I shoot OTT and I flip.

But if I remember well a discussion in the forum (lost the thread, sorry) all the best shooters, for example those who go for tournaments, they shoot TTF and no flip.

So I am the one who knows advantages of TTF/no flip but I go for the opposite because I do not care real,y for best results, because to flip I found cool, and that's enough for me.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Toolshed

Whatever works for you is the best. I am not accurate at all with any kind of sling, I just like shooting and building and talking about shooting


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Neither option is more accurate than the other one innately. But I will say that either OTT or TTF will be more accurate for you. Everyone has a natural shooting preference. Really what you need to do is get a Scout from simple shot and try out both OTT and TTF with each of the different grip styles and each orientation.

Hammer grip, pinch grip, thumb support.

Oriented up and down, sideways, or half cocked.

TTF and OTF.

I am not a math guy so I am not sure how many combinations that can turn out to be but there is one combination in there that you WILL be more accurate with than all the others because that is simply how our bodies work.

You have muscle memory from a lifetime of doing things. As you do certain thing more and more your body will simply get used to those thing. A carpenter might prefer a hammer grip, where as a baseball pitcher may like a pinch grip. That kind of thing.

You also have to think about your eye dominance and hand dominance. You want to draw with your dominant hand. So what if you are drawing with your right hand but you're left eye dominant. Now you have to orient the catapult in a way where you can draw right, and sight with your left eye.

It can take a lot of trial and error to figure it out. Took me about 2 weeks when I first got back into it. In the end I shoot best TTF, thumb support, with a sideways orientation, drawing right handed while aiming with both eyes open.

On the other hand you can do what many others do, just choose how you want to force yourself to shot and practice like friggin crazy. LOL


----------



## Brian Mincher

Thanks so much for all the responses. Gives me plenty to think about. So far on the rare occasion when I don't shoot my left hand or the frame I am shooting Thru The Forks right now, but will definitely try other styles. I'll have to try out that model that allows you to switch back and forth between OTT and TTF, sounds like, for the most efficient way to try the two styles quickly.

Other than hand/fork hits it's been a great deal of fun thus far, so again, thanks for all the guidance.


----------



## Toolshed

Phoul Mouth said:


> Neither option is more accurate than the other one innately. But I will say that either OTT or TTF will be more accurate for you. Everyone has a natural shooting preference. Really what you need to do is get a Scout from simple shot and try out both OTT and TTF with each of the different grip styles and each orientation.
> 
> Hammer grip, pinch grip, thumb support.
> 
> Oriented up and down, sideways, or half cocked.
> 
> TTF and OTF.
> 
> I am not a math guy so I am not sure how many combinations that can turn out to be but there is one combination in there that you WILL be more accurate with than all the others because that is simply how our bodies work.
> 
> You have muscle memory from a lifetime of doing things. As you do certain thing more and more your body will simply get used to those thing. A carpenter might prefer a hammer grip, where as a baseball pitcher may like a pinch grip. That kind of thing.
> 
> You also have to think about your eye dominance and hand dominance. You want to draw with your dominant hand. So what if you are drawing with your right hand but you're left eye dominant. Now you have to orient the catapult in a way where you can draw right, and sight with your left eye.
> 
> It can take a lot of trial and error to figure it out. Took me about 2 weeks when I first got back into it. In the end I shoot best TTF, thumb support, with a sideways orientation, drawing right handed while aiming with both eyes open.
> 
> On the other hand you can do what many others do, just choose how you want to force yourself to shot and practice like friggin crazy. LOL


WOW. This can't be said much better for starting out.


----------



## ol'school42

Hey Brian,

You have some great responses here. This forum is wonderful for that so many are willing to give their often hard won experience & advice. So let me put *my* two cents in. Two sites to look at & both are friggin' *great,* pocketpredator.com (Waco, TX) & simple-shot.com (Chandler, NC) have some some models that can use practically every elastic & style you want, and their customer service is exemplary. Phoul Mouth gave you the goods... splendid common sense advice.

Have a great time of it & WEAR EYE PROTECTION GLASSES.!


----------



## Trap1

I just made my 1st TTF & have been practicing with an OTT the last month & I'm equally as bad with both just now but definitely improving. There's somethin I already like about the TTF.

I was particularly interested in Phoul Mouth's response above as I'm trying everything just now to see what clicks...I think the hardest bit is understanding what makes me miss the target. And this is the same for both OTT & TTF.

As well as gleaning the multitude of info in here I've been following video's of 4 people on YT whom I've found very helpful in their approach to aiming & shooting slingshots.

Bill Hays, Gamekeeper John, Cattyshack & Catapult Carnage

Have fun experimenting, I do


----------

